
Show HN: Automatically turn GitHub issues into blog posts - crohr
http://ebarnouflant.com/posts/4-turn-your-github-issues-into-blog-posts
======
WorldMaker
Seems like a strange use of GitHub issues to me.

I guess part of my confusion is that you get a very similar preview experience
directly in the repository if you add/edit a file from the GitHub.com
interface. I've been using this as my "CMS" for a while and have been fairly
happy with it. This works well for me as I've not had a problem sticking to
the vanilla Jekyll and GitHub's supported plugin list, allowing GitHub to
build my blog for me on commit and thus allowing me to commit directly from
GitHub.com when I wish to. (I think that maybe some of the tools like
Octopress have obfuscated the fact that vanilla Jekyll (and GitHub supported
plugins) is really all you need for a decent blog platform...)

I think the only thing missing is the "drag an image into the file" feature
and I personally haven't needed that, but then I don't often include images in
my blog posts and when I do they are often already in a sharing service like
OneDrive or Flickr.

------
fiatjaf
It is great to see things like this. Reusing someone else's interface to build
new services.

Sometime ago I did almost exactly the same thing with Trello[1], but the thing
grew enough to motivate me to overcome the inevitable latency problems and
other limitations that arised from the fact that I was fetching all needed
data from Trello at each request, and so it became a more interesting product.
The idea of never asking the user to leave the Trello interface remains,
however, because Trello's interface is what has made it so great[3], the same
applies to GitHub.

In fact, I feel a bit sad every time someone creates a new UI from ground-up
just to do something a lot of other products already do with better UIs (from
years of improvements and hard work)[2]. Perhaps there could be more DRY in
these areas.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8946847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8946847)

[2]: [https://websitesfortrello.com](https://websitesfortrello.com)

[3]: [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/programming/handling-support-
emails-...](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/programming/handling-support-emails-
inside-trello/)

~~~
stephenr
> I feel a bit sad every time someone creates a new UI from ground-up just to
> do something a lot of other products already do with better UIs

Until those products _change_ somehow, because their purpose is not the same
as yours.

I'm all for simplifying, automating, reducing double-work, etc, but I prefer
to do it in a way that I _know_ is going to be reliable and zero risk to the
project/company.

For example, using an existing LDAP-compatible Directory Service to provide
SSH(Shell,Git,Mercurial,SFTP)/DB/WebApp authentication and authorisation is an
amazing simplifier for both uses and admins - one account, one password to
worry about when someone joins, when someone leaves, when someone needs extra
permissions.

A number of services could be "centralised" the same way using something like
GitHub or Google Apps or what have you as the central store. But then your
services are all dependent on that external system, and frankly that's a risk
I'm not happy to take.

------
motyar
Why it didnt worked for me?

or it takes some time?

Issue:
[https://github.com/motyar/notee/issues/1](https://github.com/motyar/notee/issues/1)

Blog:
[http://motyar.notee.ebarnouflant.com/](http://motyar.notee.ebarnouflant.com/)

